# Resin Follow Me Eyes having issues! URGENT



## Clawshawt (May 10, 2013)

I'm helping my friend make resin eyes for her deer fursuit. We were working on both the realistic resin eye look and the "toon eyes" but we keep running into problems and I feel like we've exhausted every option. 


Our problem with the resin eyes is that they're not really doing the "follow me" effect. You know how you look at the side of a cat or dog's eye? And it appears 'see through' clear? That's what we're gettting, and that's not what we want.  







You're supposed to see the pupil and iris from this angle yet it's not showing up. The 3D resin eye refuses to follow you as well. ;.; The same same 'see through' issue is going on when we have just the half dome/2D as shown here. v







I just can't wrap my head around this. I've tried searching but no one else has had this problem before as far as I know. 

I figured the dome wasn't shallow enough so we made some that weren't so deep. Still didn't work. T~T

The type of resin we're using is EasyCast. I can't imagine anything that could be wrong with the resin. These domes aren't warped in any way shape or form, they were made in one of those plastic paint pallets. 



I'm at a loss folks, please if anyone out there or anyone you know that can help with our problem, I'd be forever grateful!! Please help us and quickly if possible. We needed these done for next thursday! Thank you for reading!


----------



## Teal (May 10, 2013)

Two domes stuck together to get effect, which you can't see looking at the side of it like that.


----------



## Clawshawt (May 11, 2013)

If you look at Monoyasha's eyes you can still see the color and everything directly at the side of hers, as opposed to our eyes where we get the clear see through effect we don't want. http://monoyasha.deviantart.com/art/Size-Difference-in-3D-eyes-181966439


----------



## Chaos_Costumes (May 11, 2013)

I have a lot of info for you! 

I use Envirotex Resin, same brand/mix as the Easy Cast. 

*-* Make sure it is about 75-80 degrees F where you are working. Make sure the resin is about that temperature. Warmer the better, but it cures a lot faster in the heat/sun, so you have to keep on top of the bubbles. I do my work in a green-house on a sunny day. 

- I do not have a measuring mixing cup, but instead I take a 1/4 measuring cup, pour 1/4 C of water into a clear plastic disposable cup, mark where the water sits, then pour in another 1/4 C, then mark with a sharpie where that sits. This way, you will be guaranteed to pour equal parts. (Of course can be scaled down.) Of course I pour the water out, and let the cup air dry.

- Use your breath to de-gas the resin. It reacts to the Carbon Dioxide, not you blowing on it. What I do is hold my breath for a bit, then gently breathe on it. Make sure not to breathe in the fumes when you inhale. (Work in a really bright environment, you can see potential bubbles much better)

- I use a tooth pick while the resin is still fresh, and gently scrape away large bubbles or dust. Be gentle, or else your resin will have swirls in it.

- Use the 2 cup method, measure in one cup, mix for 1 min, and then pour into another cup, and mix for another minute. No need to "whip" it, you can stir it at a moderate pace with a tongue depressor. Make sure the scrape the stir stick on the cup a few times. 

- You need a clear glue like E-6000 or Craft Goop to glue the 2 eyes together, so it makes a seamless lens. More glue the better. You can peel away any excess.

- To make it easier to glue the 2 halves together, over-fill the mold so that the "back" is flat, (You can snip away excess resin) if they are concave, gluing them together will cause horrible bubbles.

- To make the pupil centered, and circular, you can add a drop of paint to a flat surface, then gently dab the back of the eye into the drop. This takes some practice.



The color will reflect into the other half when you glue them together in the middle. and the follow-me effect will work much better. Smaller pupils make for a more dramatic effect. 


OR:

You can buy some custom follow-me eyes from me, for 17.00 USD. They come painted and everything with a reflective, vibrant metallic paint. I already have blanks on hand, I can get the to you in about a week (includes shipping time.)

Example from a happy customer.

Test Eye
Animated Gif of Yellow Eye

Color Chart of paints I have on hand


Best of luck with your work! If you have any more questions, I'll gladly answer them.


----------



## Clawshawt (May 11, 2013)

Thank you so much Chaos_Costumes! Your reply was extremely informative I truly appreciate your bountiful advice! 8'D

Yeah it's a difficult task trying to keep air bubbles out of the resin, I was told to mix the resin very slow and steadily. It worked for the most part when we tried again. If only we could afford a compressor. X'D

I think I know what our issue could be, I need to experiment some more when we have time. My friend decided to go ahead and make toon eyes for her suit instead, but we'll not give up on resin!


We will keep trying and I'll let you know how it goes! Thank you again for replying you're very kind! ^.^/


----------



## Chaos_Costumes (May 12, 2013)

Oh, also, I found this out yesterday, but make sure you pour in the Resin, THEN the Hardener, otherwise the micro bubbles are more likely to form. Try not to drizzle the ingredients in, pour it steadily in a thick ribbon. (I only did it this way, because I only had a little bit of hardener left, and wanted to make sure it measured out right, but that was a mistake.)

I am glad I could help! I've been struggling with the resin for quite a while now. Not a lot of troubleshooting advice out there...


----------

